# 32' LED Full HD or 40' LCD Full HD



## sirfamol85 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello there,

I have read alot on internet and finally confused which to buy.

What is need?
1. Good picture and sound quality ( can sacrifice if its not the best)
2. should be Full HD
3. Big in size
3. Durable (IPS panel and response time and...)
4. Offcourse price is consent, but at priority 4.


so the problem is which is to buy, as 32' FHD LED TV cost nearly same as 40' Full HD LCD tv.
Please suggest.


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2012)

Your budget?


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Minion said:


> Your budget?



Around 40K.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bigger the better. Today only I was thinking while having dinner that I should have purchased a bigger TV than 32"


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 10, 2012)

What is your room size?
BTW Bigger is always but also LED is always better than LCD.
If you can spend around 48-49k then you can Samsung 40EH5000 LED Tv.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> What is your room size?
> BTW Bigger is always but also LED is always better than LCD.
> If you can spend around 48-49k then you can Samsung 40EH5000 LED Tv.



I will be watching TV from 8-10 Fit.
Ok If l spend around 50, then is it Samsung 40EH5000 is better choice ? those have IPS panel? and other features. I not considering internet capabilities.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 10, 2012)

For 8 feet 32" will be enough, but for around 12 feet or more 40" would be better.
Eh5000 is a very cheap and good option.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

hello, you will enjoy a 40" TV much much much better than a 32" LED TV. Trust me. The difference between watching a 40" vs 32" is much more pleasurable than a LED vs LCD.

If you watch a 40" from 8 feet, it will be theater like experience. Buy a 40" LED else 40" LCD. Give size the preference. Else you will also regret like me


----------



## Minion (Oct 10, 2012)

Around 50k go for 40 inch led the bigger the better.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

and remember, Donot go for cheaper brands. They have many problem and you wont get clear picture, You may get pixalated images. Go for 40" LED if u can afford, else, choose LCD but 40"


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 11, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> and remember, Donot go for cheaper brands. They have many problem and you wont get clear picture, You may get pixalated images. Go for 40" LED if u can afford, else, choose LCD but 40"



Thank you all for making me decide.

So guys are the good options for Full HD , 40-42 , around 40-45K?

Thanks,

So I am planning to buy Samsung UA40EH5000R LED HD TV. My Budget is around 50K. Any thoughts ?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^^
That is the best option for you in that price bracket.You can get it fro around 48-49k easily.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

bang ! bang !... thats a purchase you will never regret (unless u see a 55" one  )


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a thought  , if I would like to choose from these two which one I should choose ? 
LG 42LK450 and Panasonic TH-L42U5D LCD 42 both cost me around 40K.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 12, 2012)

choose the LG because it got IPS, DIVX player, 20 watt total speaker power and low power consumption 120 watt compared to Panasonic


----------

